# /F3X SVT calculation/Simulation



## w0rf (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Been playing arround a bit with e-sys lately on a n47 engine (in this case f20 but same goes for f30 with same engine)

I'm wondering if it's possible to simulate an SVT calculation?
Reading VO/SVT from a car is no problem.
But is it possible to change the VO (without writing it to the car) and then calculate an SVT Tree?
To see if the software (swfl/btld??) remains the same.

I'm thinking about simulating the removal of a DME related VO code (looking at the cafd it doesn't seem to have a corresponding value in the time locked part (yet)..)

A simulation could then show if the current software is still applicable after Vo Change or not.

Following thread talks about Coding & verification:
http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=730816
But I have been looking at the expert/VCM module

I'm a bit confused by the words SVT Actual and SVT Target however.
Since SVT Target is something you can read from the ECU
And for SVT Actual there is a button to generate it (in the master tab)

I would think off it the other way arround, I would think actual is something you can read and target is what you generate? Maybe it's just my logic....

However:
-If you load the modified VO in this module
-generate fp for the modified one
-read svttarget from vehicle
-read i-step from vehicle
=>Then you have the option "generate SVT" (in the SVT Actual part)
as I'm not sure what it does, I have only tried to do this offline but that doesn't work

-see picture-
Would this button do the kind of simulation I'm looking for? I Want to make sure that it doesn't actually write something to the car when pressing SVT Generate with vehicle connected.

Or would a TAL calculation be necessary? And I guess a modified VO needs to be written the the vehicle first then?
(Looking at the TAL part from this "howto": http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=694166)
Or is there a better way.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I have only generated SVT from Coding-Verification or Tal Calculation. Have you read E-sys Coding and VCM User Manual v1.4?
SVTactual is what can be coded or read out. SVTtarget is a potential future state.
What picture?


----------



## w0rf (Sep 7, 2016)

Though I attached a file, let's try again.

In Coding & verification I don't see a generate SVT option, only caf files.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

w0rf said:


> Though I attached a file, let's try again.
> 
> In Coding & verification I don't see a generate SVT option, only caf files.


Under settings, you do not have a SVT-Trace check box?


----------



## w0rf (Sep 7, 2016)

That option is there indeed.
Now, when I try to generate this with verification by KIS, I get an SVT file, which is pretty empty.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

w0rf said:


> That option is there indeed.
> Now, when I try to generate this with verification by KIS, I get an SVT file, which is pretty empty.


I have found it only works for certain I-Steps within set of Psdzdata.


----------



## w0rf (Sep 7, 2016)

Ok, so I had to do it another way...

In comfort -> tal calculation
I've loaded the actual VO and SVT from the car, filled in i-steps, selected complete flash
and pressed calculate to do a KIS/Target Verification
then saved the generated SVT as SVT_Source

Then wrote a modified VO to the VCM
Then another tal calculation but this time with the modified VO and the generated SVT_Source as source SVT.

This way it shows the difference between both (but in the i-step of de psdzdata not i-step of car.. but thats no big deal)

Unfortunately the VO difference needs a different SWFL in DME (same subversion, but different ID)


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

I thought the whole idea was you wanted to do this offline.


----------



## w0rf (Sep 7, 2016)

yes, that was the original idea to do it offline.
But since that didn't work out, I had to find another way.

Since i've been reading and looking up on this I felt confident enough.
After all modifying the VO is not a big deal, and was easily put back to original.


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Yeah. Hooking up to vehicle is the easiest.


----------



## Curamrda (Aug 21, 2016)

hi, so there is no way how to Calculate the SVT target file without connection to the car??

I have loaded FA, also SVT, but those dropdown menus are disabled  why?I
Is it somehow possible to do it offline?


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

Curamrda said:


> hi, so there is no way how to Calculate the SVT target file without connection to the car??
> 
> I have loaded FA, also SVT, but those dropdown menus are disabled  why?I
> Is it somehow possible to do it offline?


No.

You can use Coding-Verification, but not always accurate.


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

I have been playing with this, so I can share some information that I have got until now.

Follow this steps to get an svt:
1. Go to connection button on the top, select connection via gateway URL tcp://127.0.0.1:6801, cick connect, I think that the series does not affect the svt result
2. Go to coding and verification tab.
3. Load the FA, and activate
4. Click on the 3 dots to determine/create a new folder to get the trace files. The 4 check boxes will be enabled
5. Click on the button "Verification by KIS", and select the series, The I-step should be the last/current, I have tried with older and is does not work.
6. check the SVT-trace box, once this is done, the calculate SVT button is enabled, click it. 
7. A SVT file will be created on the folder that was created before. Is possible to change the file extension to .xml to play and to load to Esys.

Hope this helps


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

jaramillo said:


> I have been playing with this, so I can share some information that I have got until now.
> 
> Follow this steps to get an svt:
> 1. Go to connection button on the top, select connection via gateway URL tcp://127.0.0.1:6801, cick connect, I think that the series does not affect the svt result
> ...


Can't you generate with no Connection at all (Skip Step 1)?


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Shawn,

Yes, you're right. It can be generated skiping the point #1
I don't know why I did create that paradigm.

Thank's!


----------



## jaramillo (Aug 15, 2016)

Curamrda said:


> hi, so there is no way how to Calculate the SVT target file without connection to the car??
> 
> I have loaded FA, also SVT, but those dropdown menus are disabled  why?I
> Is it somehow possible to do it offline?


try to use the this action:

1. Go to connection button on the top, select connection via gateway URL tcp://127.0.0.1:6801, cick connect, I think that the series does not affect the svt result

Its extrange but I have faced that situation, and I handled with that action


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

jaramillo said:


> try to use the this action:
> 
> 1. Go to connection button on the top, select connection via gateway URL tcp://127.0.0.1:6801, cick connect, I think that the series does not affect the svt result
> 
> Its extrange but I have faced that situation, and I handled with that action


Connection will fail, but not needed for Coding-Verification.


----------

